# NFAA nationals Results and target assignments posted



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Maybe I'm complaining prematurely but I think they could have grouped divisions differently. If everyone shows up to shoot Friday it's going to be a long day for group 2 as groups will be doubled up on targets. While other groups only have half a course full.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is the link for it Brad 

https://www.nfaausa.com/tournaments/nfaa-outdoor-nationals


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Are there a lot of vendors at this shoot and can you walk the courses watching people shoot?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Field courses are walk through so it makes it pretty hard to watch.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Just read over all the scores posted for Wed. And Thurs.. Seems like they have a lot of classes with less than 5 shooters in the class. In fact I saw some with only 1 or 2 participants. Isn't that a little ridiculous for a National level event to allow such small classes. 

I thought it must be some mistake so I went on the NFAA website and did a quick look at the past few years and it appears this is the norm. Hummm? Are prizes actually awarded to these folks who in some cases don't even compete against anyone. From someone who hasn't participated in field since the late 60's this looks to be quite costly and rather pointless really. It's obvious these classes are not popular and dying so why not combine a few together so they could actually have some legitimate competition.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> Field courses are walk through so it makes it pretty hard to watch.


I seem to recall the PA facility not being a walk-through. I seem to recall it being a walk-back, ASA type layout......if memory serves me correctly. If it is, it could actually be pretty good viewing.



Old Sarge said:


> Just read over all the scores posted for Wed. And Thurs.. Seems like they have a lot of classes with less than 5 shooters in the class. In fact I saw some with only 1 or 2 participants. Isn't that a little ridiculous for a National level event to allow such small classes.
> 
> I thought it must be some mistake so I went on the NFAA website and did a quick look at the past few years and it appears this is the norm. Hummm? Are prizes actually awarded to these folks who in some cases don't even compete against anyone. From someone who hasn't participated in field since the late 60's this looks to be quite costly and rather pointless really. It's obvious these classes are not popular and dying so why not combine a few together so they could actually have some legitimate competition.


The powers that be do not want to combine classes.......and yes, even if there is only 1 or 2 in the class, every class winner gets a bowl....


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Mechanicsburg has 5 courses and only one is set up with mainly walkbacks


----------



## bellasm (Feb 19, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

They're getting scores up quick, but they are posting only total scores so that we can't tell what the pro's did as far as the round and no. of X's. Did Kendall shoot a clean hunter round?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> They're getting scores up quick, but they are posting only total scores so that we can't tell what the pro's did as far as the round and no. of X's. Did Kendall shoot a clean hunter round?


In the interview he said he missed the close one on the 70 wu. Only one he dropped.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kendall Woody over Jesse Broadwater in a 4-arrow shootoff at 80 yards. Kendall wins on X-count for the 4-arrow shootoff.
Paige Pearce wins Women's Pro Title.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

And if I'm reading it right...it certainly looks like the X +1 played a big role this year...


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

the self proclaimed greatest field archer must have won again right? oh wait...


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Congrats to Jay Bradway dude you just keep on rolling great shooting !


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

woodsman78 said:


> Congrats to Jay Bradway dude you just keep on rolling great shooting !


Dude just knows how to win. Kudos, Jay!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Rolo said:


> And if I'm reading it right...it certainly looks like the X +1 played a big role this year...


It took a few years of the X+1 scoring to shake things loose, but FINALLY, things were very, very close. The first few years of this, the tournament was "over" after the first field round. Obviously not so this time around!
I think that the past several years of pretty much the same person "dominating" has made the other competitors improve their game and now, it has become interesting, very, very interesting! Right down to the real nitty gritty.
Picking up 3 points on the animal round to get the tie (by Jesse B) was also a huge accomplishment...and then Kendall sealing the deal with those 3X's at 80 yards in the 4 arrow shootoff...AWESOME!
Congrats to ALL the podium finishers, they worked for it!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Rodger Willett won the Senior PRO Men's Freestyle National Title.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Results are posted. Unfortunately, the TOTAL Scores are NOT posted, so you gotta add them up yourself to see the ties, and all that stuff...GRRRRRRRR>
https://www.nfaausa.com/tournaments/nfaa-outdoor-nationals


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

did anyone notice what color shirt kendall woody was wearing ? it was red same as what jesse broadwater had on and I noticed kendall seem`s to be shoot`n better now too ???


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

darton3d said:


> Are there a lot of vendors at this shoot and can you walk the courses watching people shoot?


There were very few vendors this year.

You can only walk the courses with the consent of all the archers in a group, but there are a few targets you can see / watch from the roads or access trails, so that gives SOME spectator capability.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

field14 said:


> Results are posted. Unfortunately, the TOTAL Scores are NOT posted, so you gotta add them up yourself to see the ties, and all that stuff...GRRRRRRRR>
> https://www.nfaausa.com/tournaments/nfaa-outdoor-nationals


ACTUALLY, the total scores are in the report, but the list isn't formatted to fit on one page per line, so the totals are on different pages. First 14 pages are names, divisions, Field, Hunter, Animal, last 14 pages is just a list with totals. Hopefully they'll have that fixed soon!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

field14 said:


> It took a few years of the X+1 scoring to shake things loose, but FINALLY, things were very, very close. The first few years of this, the tournament was "over" after the first field round. Obviously not so this time around!
> I think that the past several years of pretty much the same person "dominating" has made the other competitors improve their game and now, it has become interesting, very, very interesting! Right down to the real nitty gritty.
> Picking up 3 points on the animal round to get the tie (by Jesse B) was also a huge accomplishment...and then Kendall sealing the deal with those 3X's at 80 yards in the 4 arrow shootoff...AWESOME!
> Congrats to ALL the podium finishers, they worked for it!
> field14 (Tom D.)


Hi Tom,I just wanted to chime in on this.I have to admit I'm NOT a big fan of the X as an extra point,actually I hate it.There are a lot of situations that the best shooter does not get the best score.Examples are 20 and 1x = 21 points,19 and 3x = 22 points.Who is the best shooter.The guy who gets them all in the bullseye or the guy who gets 3 Xs and one 6 inches away that still counts as 4 points? As you know I have to adhere to the new ruling as do all Pros. But I still don't like it,I would rather get beat by raw scoring than the sometime lucky X count.Granted that Jesse is a machine out there,but Kendall shot well enough to keep close if not out right beat him without the X. Just my 2 cents. Don


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Hi Tom,I just wanted to chime in on this.I have to admit I'm NOT a big fan of the X as an extra point,actually I hate it.There are a lot of situations that the best shooter does not get the best score.Examples are 20 and 1x = 21 points,19 and 3x = 22 points.Who is the best shooter.The guy who gets them all in the bullseye or the guy who gets 3 Xs and one 6 inches away that still counts as 4 points? As you know I have to adhere to the new ruling as do all Pros. But I still don't like it,I would rather get beat by raw scoring than the sometime lucky X count.Granted that Jesse is a machine out there,but Kendall shot well enough to keep close if not out right beat him without the X. Just my 2 cents. Don


In all honesty, I don't like it either, Don. However, since the PROS have to go with this (at the PROS request, wasn't it?), then c'est la guerre. However, that being said, this scoring does allow some "catching up" if a shooter makes a bad shot or two; he/she still has to suck it up and nail more X's to get back into the match as opposed to being like indoors where ONE bad shot and you might as well pack it up and leave??? BUT.....

Personally, I would much prefer to see EXPERT scoring across the board for everyone. You know, 5-4-3-2-1, counting the lines on the field face and modifying the hunter face so that those same lines for scoring areas are on the hunter face, too. That way, a BIG miss will nail the shooter for a "3" instead of a 4. Use X-rings for tie breakers, but NOT "extra Points", not even in the PRO division.
Miss big? Lose points on both the field and hunter targets. I guess the +1 for the dot on the animal is OK, I dunno. I think it is better than the old scoring on the animal round without an aiming dot?

I was surprised that the scores for the top 3 were that close this year; in the past, with the "new" 6-for-X scoring, it was over after the field round and everyone else was scrambling for 2nd and 3rd and then another gap.

So, I guess I'm a proponent of EXPERT scoring on both the field and hunter rounds (putting in the lines on the hunter face so it, too can be scored 5-4-3-2-1).
What say ye to that?
field14 (tom D.)


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Results with totals are posted.

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/SCORES COMPLETE FINAL.pdf

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/PRO SCORES FINAL.pdf


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

RickT said:


> Results with totals are posted.
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/SCORES COMPLETE FINAL.pdf
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/PRO SCORES FINAL.pdf


Heres another link from NFAA Results that also includes number of X's for Pro Div. 

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/SCORES COMPLETE FINAL - with Pro.pdf


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> Heres another link from NFAA Results that also includes number of X's for Pro Div.
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/SCORES COMPLETE FINAL - with Pro.pdf


Interesting old scoring Jesse wins.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

field 14 : I like your scoring ideal but until someone of their group of importance and think of this ideal, we both know they will just avoid us. but it`s still a great scoring ideal ! " or as has been said before > just sweep us under the rug ! " take care


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well 14,"TOM" lol,I get what your saying ,and the vote by the Pros for the X as 1 point,I for one didn't want it and I voted no.But who am I but a washed up old guy who happens to be yet competitive,hahaha.bUT CONGRATS to my friend Kendall who won by the way the rules are!! 360 indoor scoring is only a step away Im sure.But wait they all shoot 360 now don't they? hahaha.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Well 14,"TOM" lol,I get what your saying ,and the vote by the Pros for the X as 1 point,I for one didn't want it and I voted no.But who am I but a washed up old guy who happens to be yet competitive,hahaha.bUT CONGRATS to my friend Kendall who won by the way the rules are!! 360 indoor scoring is only a step away Im sure.But wait they all shoot 360 now don't they? hahaha.


Yep, I hear you on the "they all shoot 360, now, don't they?" That and the blue face is "boring", "too easy", "too many arrows to have to concentrate that long for," "a marathon round." There are other comments, but...you get the drift. YET...out of the hundreds of rounds shot at Indoor Nationals, the % of shooters shooting 120X's for the entire two-day event is miniscule. However, "it is so easy, everyone shoots 60X's most of the time." Yep....in their dreams!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> Interesting old scoring Jesse wins.


Yep, but just like the Vegas shoot and any other tournament. EVERYONE knows the scoring rules well in advance, and everyone uses the same scoring rules; albeit different for "Pros" versus "Joes."


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I don't like the new scoring . What has happened is that the game has changed,
560 is the name of the game Just like 300 is the name of the game. There are ways to break up the ties. Keep track of the X's. I can see where there will be a new game coming down the pike for the indoor also, called the 360. 

I think that the scoring should be the same for all, not just some . Any time you split the groups you cause a little animosity .

As for the pros shooting only the last 3 days, That is not right . I know that there was a vote, but as I was told only about 30% of the pros voted . i'm sure it was not 100% in favor. 
I spoke to the PC about it. What was done was to take away the rights of those who voted against it, to be able to shoot and count their scores just like any other NFAA member. 
Remember that all NFAA members are just that . NFAA members with the rights & privileges as every one . Being a Pro is secondary. 
I want you all to know That I do applaud the Pros for their skills. 
Maybe it is time for a 3 day National . Then every one is level.
Just my $ 2.00, inflation you know


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I would like to see the expert round done for everyone and scoring being the same for all competitors. I like that round where a terrible shot way out is penalized, but shooting them in the middle is rewarded. Just count X's for tie breaker. I also like the idea of a three day Outdoor Nationals or a 5 day, not shoot 5 and and throw out two days of scoring.


----------

